# Fix Tap-a-Talk after Rootzwiki has an upgrade



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

From your home screen, press the menu button, select settings, scroll to applications, select manage applications, scroll down to tapatalk, and choose clear cache.

This will force the app to reload all data from forums but _*WILL NOT *_force you to have to load in to any forums you had saved in the app.

If this doesn't work for you for some reason, follow all the same steps as above, except this time choose clear data.

This will totally wipe the app clean and you will have to log back in to all your forums again, but the should all work corectly after you do this.

This should also work for Forum Runner if that's what you use.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

You don't have to do this and delete all your forum data. Just remove rw from your favorites list, search for it again, log into rw again, and profit  Worked for me and several others i've seen...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

OK, but that was the first thing I tried and it didn't work for me so I was just posting this to try and help others that were having problems with it like I was.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Please see the news section, there are already threads on this.. thank you


----------

